
Testing Random, Valid SQL in CockroachDB - tprynn
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/testing-random-valid-sql-in-cockroachdb/
======
gliush
I'd like to see the source code for that. Is it open-sourced?

------
emocin
yawn

